# Thirteen Ghosts (2001) Latin chant cannot find



## Jigknot (Jan 31, 2021)

I've been trying to find the latin chant from _13 Ghosts_ or _THIR13EN Ghosts_ ever since because it creeped me out since i was a child and now I have been finding it everywhere because i find it cool now and I have already searched the forum, they're all old now and it seems that the recording clip is not that easy to be found in the internet so I got here hoping someone to share a link or something. thank you!


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

One could just take various whispered prayer chants (latin in particular) and roll ones own. Yes, hard to find as a stand-alone audio track.


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Jigknot said:


> I've been trying to find the latin chant from _13 Ghosts_ or _THIR13EN Ghosts_ ever since because it creeped me out since i was a child and now I have been finding it everywhere because i find it cool now and I have already searched the forum, they're all old now and it seems that the recording clip is not that easy to be found in the internet so I got here hoping someone to share a link or something. thank you!


Did they have a soundtrack to the movie? Was it possibly on there?

You are probably talking about this thread in 2005









help i need the chant from 13 ghosts anyone know where...


does anyone know where i can get the black zodiac chant from the movie 13 ghosts or the reaL name of it i have searched every where and cant find it thanks for any help




www.halloweenforum.com





I would bet, from looking at the link the guy just clipped the audio from the movie, there may not even be a longer clip other than what is in the movie.


----------



## dylaninwv (Oct 29, 2018)

Check the comment sections of this vid. There's an email in there of a guy that might help.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

I know I've found chanted prayers on line in the past. I think it was Latin, too.


----------

